
Hundreds of millions of cable modems are vulnerable to Cable Haunt vulnerability - rahuldottech
https://www.zdnet.com/article/hundreds-of-millions-of-cable-modems-are-vulnerable-to-new-cable-haunt-vulnerability/
======
mirimir
But this is only an issue if your machine can see the broadband modem/router,
right?

I've always run my own router. It's double NAT, I know, but I'd rather not
open my LAN to the ISP.

